# World Trade Center Movie



## HPD104 (Jan 12, 2006)

Just wondering what people think of the WTC film with Nicholas Cage that is coming out. Do you think it is disrespectful? Too Soon? It took over 50 years to do a movie on Pearl Harbor, is five years enough time?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

HPD104 said:


> It took over 50 years to do a movie on Pearl Harbor, is five years enough time?


You're wrong about that.

*"December 7, 1941"

*John Ford won an Academy Award© for his movie _"December 7, 1941,"_ which was *first released in 1943*, in a 30 minute version, cut down from it's original 84 minutes by the military because of its critique of the military's lack of preparation. The movie consist of original clips from the actual attack. The full version was re-released in 1991. Viewers should be aware that it is a propaganda movie made during the war.
Clips from John Ford's movie has been used in other movies too, _"Tora! Tora! Tora!"_ used footage from this movie in order to show some of the attack scenes. _"December 7, 1941,"_ has probably been watched by every movie director who wanted to produce a movie where the attack on Pearl Harbor was included.

Other Pearl Harbor movies:

"Secret Agent of Japan," Twentieth Century Fox, 1942
"Little Tokyo, USA," Twentieth Century Fox, 1942
"Across The Pacific," Warner Bros., 1942
"Remember Pearl Harbor," Republic, 1942
"Submarine Raider," Columbia Pictures, 1942
"December 7, 1941," U.S. Navy, 1943
"Air Force," Warner Bros., 1943
"Blood on the Sun," United Artists, 1945
"From Here to Eternity," Columbia Pictures, 1953
"Hell's Half Acre," Republic Pictures, 1954
"The Revolt of Mamie Stover," Twentieth Century Fox, 1956
"Jungle Heat," United Artists, 1957
"I Bombed Pearl Harbor," (Taiheiyo no Arashi) Parade Releasing/Toho Company, 1961
"In Harms Way," Paramount Pictures, 1965
"Admiral Yamamoto," Toho Company, 1968
"TORA! TORA! TORA!," Twentieth Century Fox, 1970
"Midway," Universal Pictures, 1976
"Pearl," ABC, 1978-1979, TV Mini-series
"From Here to Eternity," NBC, 1979, TV Version
"The Final Countdown," United Artists, 1980
"Imperial Navy," Toho Company, 1980
"The Winds of War," ABC, 1983, 18-hour TV Series about WWII
"War and Remembrance," ABC, 1988, Sequel to "The Winds of War."
"Pearl Harbor," Buena Vista, 2001

http://www.angelfire.com/film/pearlharbormovies/


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

To answer your question, I really haven't formed a solid opinion yet. I guess it depends on the movie. I think Michael Moore disgraced himself in "Farenheit 9/11;" that movie was nothing but liberal propaganda that exploited the incidents on 9/11 (among other things) as a way to bash Bush. I think this new movie was designed to be tasteful yet emotional with no political influence involved. I really don't know much about the making of it, but you would think so soon after 9/11 that at least some of the profit from the movie would be donated to the families of the victims or a memorial or something... I think a gesture like that would somewhat make the production of the movie seem less inappropriate.

P.S. You should add a "not sure" option to your poll... I can't vote because I don't agree with any of the options.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> "TORA! TORA! TORA!," Twentieth Century Fox, 1970
> "Midway," Universal Pictures, 1976


2 of my Saturday afternoon favorites!


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Not 50 years, but the event is something that needs no dramatization. That film by two french guys they had on abc of actual footage were some of the most powerful images presented on television. Adding a cheesy line about Nick cage reuniting with his daughter or falling in love as the world falls down doesn't do 9112001 much justice.


----------



## HPD104 (Jan 12, 2006)

PBiddy35 said:


> Not 50 years, but the event is something that needs no dramatization. That film by two french guys they had on abc of actual footage were some of the most powerful images presented on television. Adding a cheesy line about Nick cage reuniting with his daughter or falling in love as the world falls down doesn't do 9112001 much justice.


I agree, and as far as the 50 year thing, I guess I didnt realize all the other movies. I guess I just dont feel right about seeing a movie about 9/11.


----------



## Bravo2-7 (Jan 9, 2005)

When the movie is done right, (i.e. respectful) and most people are saying "World Trade Center" is, I have no problem with a movie about 9/11.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

PBiddy35 said:


> That film by two french guys they had on abc of actual footage were some of the most powerful images presented on television.


That was incredible. I remember a buddy of mine from my Guard unit was in that same FDNY academy with the new guy they were supposed to be following around. Great piece of video.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Firefighters' Frantic Calls From 9/11 Being Released
 AP Image​
*Firefighters' Frantic Calls From 9/11 Being Released*

*1,613 More Emergency Calls Found Recently*

*NEW YORK -- *The voices of firefighters who came to rescue people from the burning World Trade Center -- including at least 19 who were killed -- will be made public Wednesday by city officials who recently discovered more than 1,600 previously undisclosed emergency calls from the morning of the Sept. 11 terrorist attacks.

Release of the calls is expected 9:30 a.m. EDT.

The Fire Department of New York said Tuesday it had found 1,613 more emergency calls in recent months, after the city turned over more than 100 dispatches it was under court order to release in March. Most of the calls are from firefighters asking dispatchers where they should report for duty, the department said.

But 19 of the 343 firefighters killed on Sept. 11, along with two emergency medical technicians who also died, identify themselves to dispatchers. The calls "reveal extraordinary professionalism and bravery," the department said Tuesday evening.

The New York Times and families of Sept. 11 victims sued for access to the emergency calls and firefighters' oral histories. Attorneys said they wanted to find out what happened in the towers after two hijacked jetliners crashed into them and what dispatchers told workers and rescuers in and around the buildings.

The calls Wednesday also include 10 previously unreleased 911 calls made by people trapped in the twin towers, although those calls will include only the voices of the operators who heard their pleas.

The city planned to play the remainder of the call -- with only the operator's voice -- of Melissa Doi, who spent more than 20 minutes on the phone with a 911 operator from the 83rd floor of the south tower before she was killed. Excerpts of Doi's side of the conversation were played for jurors in April at Sept. 11 conspirator Zacarias Moussaoui's trial.

"I'm going to die, aren't I?" Doi asked the dispatcher. "Please God, it's so hot. I'm burning up."

The city in March released transcripts of 130 calls from people trapped in the towers, including only the voices of operators and other public employees. The callers' voices were cut out after city attorneys argued that their pleas for help were too emotional and intense to be publicized without their families' consent.

Thousands of pages of emergency workers' oral histories and radio transmissions were released last August.

Fire Commissioner Nicholas Scoppetta ordered his department to search for additional recordings when another tape turned up shortly after the March release of 911 calls. City officials listened to all calls to emergency and fire dispatchers between 8:45 a.m. and 10:45 a.m. on Sept. 11 to locate all available recordings.

The fire department said Tuesday that when it first turned over its emergency calls, officials "misinterpreted instructions they were given on what kinds of calls to copy" and "failed to capture" other 911 calls they knew had to be made public.

"The department regrets the delay," it said in a statement.

Attorney Norman Siegel, who represents Sept. 11 families, called on Mayor Michael Bloomberg to pledge that no more emergency recordings from that day exist.

"We need the mayor to assure the family members that this is it, that this is everything we have," Siegel said. "If it was 10 or 20 tapes, one could understand that they overlooked some. But if you're talking hundreds, and possibly as many as 2,000 tapes, the serious substantial question is how did this happen?"

A spokesman for the mayor declined to comment Tuesday.

Families of the 21 rescuers who were identified in the calls have been notified, the department said. Because they were public employees, their entire calls will be released on Wednesday. The department said that the voices of other firefighters who died may also be released, but said it couldn't positively identify them.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------



## copcreamer (Dec 3, 2004)

Saw the movie Saturday, very well done. No politics, the movie's focus is on a sqaud of PA cops and everything they experienced that day.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

I saw the movie this weekend as well and I thought it was very tastefully done. It reminded me a lot of _Ladder 49_. As far as the making of the movie goes, I'm all for it. Far too many Americans have already forgot about that day and have moved on with their lives. I think a lot of people need to be reminded of their feelings on that day and I think movies like this will do it.


----------



## HPD104 (Jan 12, 2006)

lofu said:


> I saw the movie this weekend as well and I thought it was very tastefully done. It reminded me a lot of _Ladder 49_. As far as the making of the movie goes, I'm all for it. Far too many Americans have already forgot about that day and have moved on with their lives. I think a lot of people need to be reminded of their feelings on that day and I think movies like this will do it.


Good point. Maybe I'll check it out.


----------



## Badge 17 (Aug 27, 2005)

I saw it on Friday this past weekend and thought also that it resembled ladder 49 a bit. I thought it was a very tasteful tribute and it also showed people a new point of view. I felt like the Port Authority cops never quite got all the recognition they deserved and this was a great portrayal of their hard work. It was well done and I would reccomend it to everyone.


Stay safe.


----------



## benike84 (Apr 11, 2006)

10% of the opening weekend revenues were being donated to the 9/11 memorial fund.


----------



## Irish_Cop_In_Va (Aug 14, 2006)

I think absolutley they should make a movie about 9/11. Not just to honor the loss of the Officers and firefighters and civilians who died that day but also to reawaken in people just what the heck is going on in the world today! Even down here in Virginia with all of our military installations, Government buildings and the Headquarters of the US Atlantic fleet we still see an incredible spirit of complacency and a mentality of "it won't happen here" permeate among our local population and civilian leaders. We in Law Enforcement and to a certain extant the military (snot faced E-1's who like to ride crotch rockets and get slapped with DUI's excluded) are well aware of what a prime target we are and the lessons of 9/11 do not live to far from our thoughts. I have no doubt that you have the same problem with complaceny in New England and I regret to say it is a problem nationwide. If this movie can help remind people that over 3,000 people lost thier lives on *American* soil due to the most horiffic terrorist act in history (and our own complacency) than the movie gets an A+ in my book.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm going to have to agree with Irish Cop. Great post!

I remember when everyone went out and bought American flags after the terrorist attacks. The stores were sold out, internet sites were sold out, and if not then they were jacking up the prices of flags before they did. People were frantically grasping for these flags in a sudden rush of patriotism and prominently displaying them everywhere: in front of their houses, flying from their car windows, putting stickers on everything anywhere they could, etc.

Where are those flags now?

My flag was in front of my house when the first plane hit. It's still in front of my house now - and everytime I look at it, it serves as a reminder to me of that day, plus the countless other days in our history when Americans lost their lives for the sake of our country.

People need to be reminded - we cannot take what we have here for granted like we did before 9/11. I have decided that the movie is a good thing.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Too right, Dunny! My flag was flying that day as well, as was my parent's flag. For as long as I can remember, my family has flown the flag. And not just on holidays.

My "fifty-star" flag recently gave up the ghost...I'm temporarily flying my "forty eight star" flag (which I usually reserve for battle aniverseries/holidays: PH, Kaserine Pass, Normandy, The Marne, Ballou Wood, Abele, Armistice Day, Decoration Day, etc...).

Tellingly, none of my neighbors have commented about it.

In any event, I have not yet viewed the film. I don't think it's "too soon". I think people must be reminded of "Why We Fight". Our society today is too quick to move on to the next "cause-du-jour".


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Saw the movie tonight and thought it was excellent. Once again, makes me proud to be a cop. God Bless every one of those heroes who were there that day.... and the following days.


----------



## Bravo2-7 (Jan 9, 2005)

Went and saw it last night and thought it was very good. As many others have said, anyone who is ready to watch a movie about 9/11 should go see it.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I seen the movie last week. It was ok but not great. I think they should donate a large percentage of the proceeds to the survivors and family members. If you seen ladder 49, you'll have some idea of what to expect in this movie. As for the timing of the movie, what's the difference? Today, tomorrow or next century.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm definitely going to see it when I get the time, I'm happy to hear that it was tastefully and respectfully done.


----------

